# Best way to diffuse CO2



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

I realize that I may be opening Pandora's box with this thread but, I am really trying to determine the best way to go. I am getting tired of DIY CO2 and am getting a CO2 tank/regulator. I wanted to know from those of you with experience the best way you have found to diffuse CO2. I am debating between an external reactor on the intake of my Eheim 2213 and on of the glass diffusers. This is a 29gal tank and I really don't want to have a powerhead type on the inside, Your ideas and reasons why will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Congradulations on switching to pressurized! I switched a few months ago, one of the smartest things I did. I am particularly fond of the good old glass diffusers, as they are quite asthetically pleasing. An external reactor may be more effective though. If you are willing to bite the bullet and invest in a Rio 50 powerhead (very cheap, very small, easy to hide), a powerhead placed above a diffuser will create a massive ammount of minute bubbles, "misting" the entire tank. Very effective, very pretty. Of course, you could also place a diffuser/airstone under the intake of your Eheim and it would probably work just as well as an external reactor (and cheaper too!). My 2 cents.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, the cost for what I am planning is negligible. I was planning on the DIY that I have seen here that would cost me about $10-12 in parts from Lowes. With the size of a 29g I just wanted to avoid putting anything in the tank if it wasn't necessary.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I just upgraded my 30gal from DIY to pressurized about 2 weeks ago, and I'm never looking back! I inserted the tubing from the CO2 tank into my filter inlet. I don't even see a mist of bubbles coming through the outlet, so for a week I was worried it wasn't working. Considering that my plants are constantly pearling and have grown a ton, I know it is.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

A external reactor on the output of your filter is the best choice. Never put one on the intake.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

Rex,

I have heard a lot of folks that have said the opposite, if I remember rightly it had something to do with the flow. Not sure - I will see if I can find out where and get the exact reason.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

Here is the article, from the fellow who designed this reactor,

"
My DIY CO2 reactor is based on the Barr method, 
but I hate adding more equipment into my tank, 
so I designed it to run inline with my canister. 
I made two reactors, the only difference between 
them being the barb size. I'm running them inline 
with my Eheim 2026 and 2213 on the filter intake.

Initially I used a different design that would be 
inline on the filter outflow - only clean water 
enters the reactor, less muck to deal with,
but i noticed a significant reduction in the 
flow rate. I ended up putting it inline on the 
filter inflow. As I write this article, I've been 
running the reactor with no clogging issues yet for 
2 months. If it does start to clog up, I'll simply take 
it off, run some water at high pressure through it to 
clean it out and pop it back on. If you're worried 
about it - you can use a prefilter on the intake tube. 
That will catch any larger pieces of debris. 
"


----------

